# Archer Farms Sockeye Salmon on the Smokin-It #3



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is the recipe (from my dad who's been smoking salmon for 40 years , via my mom):

1 gallon water
2 c pickling salt
1/3 c brown sugar
1/2 of 1/3 c maple syrup
1/2 of 3/4 c lemon juice

Soak 55 minutes.
Rinse off.
Dry overnite (several hours).
Smoke...105 degrees 3-4 hrs.
ENJOY!!!

I of course, let it soak too long... about two hours total.



Drying in the fridge for about 24 hours.



Onto the smoker.



Shot of the cold smoking plate.





Three handfuls of alder chips.



Set at 175 (below the plate).



Product temp- 104 alarm set to 145,  above plate 121, below 201 degrees F.


----------



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

In at 5:00 PM...


----------



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

At 8:50...


----------



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

Pulled it at 10:45... 145 IT


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice do on the fish......   need help eating it ???      

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks tasty!!!


----------



## bluto (Jun 28, 2013)

Yummo!  Nice job!


----------



## dert (Jun 28, 2013)

The last pic didn't do it justice...  

I'll post a pic in better light!


----------



## edmartin (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm using a slightly different brine Dert, but the rest of your setup is identical. I do believe your using a Cookshack Smoker there. Looks like my 050 model. Great job on the salmon. I see the cold plate worked well for you.

Ed.


----------



## dert (Jun 30, 2013)

EdMartin said:


> I'm using a slightly different brine Dert, but the rest of your setup is identical. I do believe your using a Cookshack Smoker there. Looks like my 050 model. Great job on the salmon. I see the cold plate worked well for you.
> 
> Ed.



Smokin-it #3...


----------

